

Paid app is better or free app is better as your first app - mkumar
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/igradebook/id711750887?ls=1&mt=8
Hi, I have finished my first iOS app and put it as a paid app for $.99. But I am still not sure is your first has to be paid or free. How should you conclude it price to the audience.
======
fbpcm
It is difficult to sell an app that doesn't have reviews. I recommend setting
it to free until you get some review.

